
Gitlab 500s - zeptomu
So it doesn&#x27;t seem to be fully down, but currently I get lots of 500s from gitlab.com - I am not sure if this is related, but it happens more often, if I am in &quot;Private Browsing&quot; mode (Firefox).<p>Anybody else experiencing similar issues?
======
samanthalee233
GitLab Employee here, this link might help provide some more details into days
you're experiencing more/fewer 500s. You can always check the status page for
the current status, but I find the history page to be useful for a broader
picture of operations.
[https://status.gitlab.com/pages/history/5b36dc6502d06804c083...](https://status.gitlab.com/pages/history/5b36dc6502d06804c08349f7)

